# How to approach..



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

There's a guy in a few towns over that has at least 4 GTOs in need of restoring just sitting outside. I've been meaning to stop and talk to him about selling one of them, but not sure how to approach him. Should I drive up in my GTO? Just stop in and tell him I have one and am looking for another one? I was thinking maybe drive up in mine show him the quality of my work, offer to barter with him by fixing up one of his for him and taking one of the other GTOs for payment. Is that out of line? What do you think?


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

that wouldnt be a bad idea,let him know ur intersted in buying it to fix and keep it not buy it to flip


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Rukee said:


> There's a guy in a few towns over that has at least 4 GTOs in need of restoring just sitting outside. I've been meaning to stop and talk to him about selling one of them, but not sure how to approach him. Should I drive up in my GTO? Just stop in and tell him I have one and am looking for another one? I was thinking maybe drive up in mine show him the quality of my work, *offer to barter with him by fixing up one of his for him and taking one of the other GTOs for payment.* Is that out of line? What do you think?


That's actually probably the best opener, to show him your serious.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

67/04gto said:


> that wouldnt be a bad idea,let him know ur intersted in buying it to fix and keep it not buy it to flip


Right, I wouldn't be flippin the car, it would be to fix up for my new wife. I think it would be cool to cruise to the car shows in a couple GTOs.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Rukee,

I think showing up in your GTO will let the guy know you know something about these cars and he will probably be more honest in answering your questions and in any offer(s).


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

If he has a 64 (especially with a 389) you could ask him to donate it to the International Do Rick a Favor charity!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Rukee, showing up in your GTO is the best way to do it. I've done it, I know people who've done it, and it's a great icebreaker. When they see you and your ride, and find out you've been into GTO's for years, they'll know you're not some "get rich quick" vampire. Way back when, a guy liked my restored '66 so much he flagged me down, and GAVE me his own '66, for free. (It was wrecked in the front, but ran, had a 4-speed, posi, and straight frame....I drove it home) So, give it a go....I certainly would. I've also come back and visited folks I got cars from after I got them running, painted, etc., and it always made them happy to see that "their" car was in good hands.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

geeteeohguy said:


> Rukee, showing up in your GTO is the best way to do it. I've done it, I know people who've done it, and it's a great icebreaker. When they see you and your ride, and find out you've been into GTO's for years, they'll know you're not some "get rich quick" vampire. Way back when, a guy liked my restored '66 so much he flagged me down, and GAVE me his own '66, for free. (It was wrecked in the front, but ran, had a 4-speed, posi, and straight frame....I drove it home) So, give it a go....I certainly would. I've also come back and visited folks I got cars from after I got them running, painted, etc., and it always made them happy to see that "their" car was in good hands.


:agree Well put...Congrats. on the unity of bliss…


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

same as above like i said but better put


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Stopping in with yours is a good idea. I would ask if he was considering selling one outright first. If you offer to trade labor for a car, you might end up with a mess like mine to restore for him.....


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

I would definately pull up in your goat. I dont know if I would barter with fixing up a car for him in return. As you know as much and probably more than most of us, the level of a restore can be anywhere from minor to very major. I would let him know you are looking for another goat for yourself to restore and KEEEEEP. Anyone that has more than 1 goat layin like this guy is definately a goat guy. I would think a goat guy would much rather sell to another goat guy like yourself..


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

If you hadn't gone by yet, I agree with all of the above. First i would drive up in your goat, and just start a conversation with him to see where he is coming from, with all the goats just expiring. Were they part of the family, are they spoken for, etc, etc? Then from his responses, if he is not really sure what he is going to do with them, then make your move on seeing if he wants to let one or two or three go to a good home to be rebuilt and reborn. Let him know that he would be more than welcome to come and visit during the rebuild to see how it is going. Even offer to let him take a drive with you after complete.
That's another method that has worked for me.

rich


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm going to drive the GTO over this afternoon and see if he's home. :cheers


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

good luck!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

He wasn't home twice when I went over this afternoon.


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Well,there is always tomorrow.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

well dont give up.good luck on the next round


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

see and if you would have drove any other car over there it would have just been a waste of gas, but no gas burnt in a goat is a waste!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

..........with money in hand, and a price in mind!!:cheers Eric


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Keep stalkin' him, Rukee. I know I would.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Rukee said:


> He wasn't home twice when I went over this afternoon.



Any day in the goat is a good day! I was able to get mine on the road the other day, even up here.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey Rukee...anything new on your stalking?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Koppster said:


> Hey Rukee...anything new on your stalking?


Nope, waiting for the weather to give me a break. Maybe this weekend. :cheers


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey, If the guy is not home this next time, maybe you could just take one and leave a note :lol:


----------

